# My Rat Rods in Alabama 36605



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Nov 22, 2020)

My Hobby pass time Collection more coming soon


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey, welcome to the site. Looks like your having fun !


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Nov 23, 2020)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Hey, welcome to the site. Looks like your having fun !



Yes Sir Sunday I’ll upload more going on road trip to pick up 4 more


----------

